# Iron



## Chef Munky (Mar 14, 2010)

My doctor suggested that I take an iron supplement for anemia. The supplements are making me sick. What food,  ( veggies- within reason ) are best to eat that provide iron?

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## JamesS (Mar 14, 2010)

We went through that with my Mother.  There are several different types of iron supplement. If you can't tolerate one, you may be able to handle another. FWIW, Ferrous Sulphate is the one that works for her. 

Foods that can help include oatmeal and beans. On the meat side, chicken liver has a lot, virtually all meats have some.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 14, 2010)

A good balanced diet + a good multi-vitamin should provide you with will all the iron you need...unless you have some under lying condition...in which case consult you family physician.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 14, 2010)

*Iron Absorbtion*

Keep in mind that vitamin C will increase your absorbtion of iron and caffeine with inhibit it.  If you consume an iron-rich food while drinking a caffeinated drink, you won't benefit much from the food.  Consider drinking a small glass of OJ prior to eating and avoiding caffeinated drinks within a few hours of consuming your iron-rich food or iron supplement.

~Kathleen


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been anemic for years and for me I can't get enough of it through regular food so I have to take supplements.  They make me pretty sick too so I take the slow fe, which releases slowly in my system so that I can tolerate them better. 

Foods that are high in iron are:

- Red meats
- Liver
- Spinach and other greens
- Salmon, Tuna and other fish
- Nuts
- Beans
- Cereals - a lot of them have stuff added including iron

Again depending on how low your iron is, they may not really help boost your iron. In addition to Vitamin C, you also need to take Folic Acid to get iron absorption.


----------



## Chef Munky (Mar 14, 2010)

Learn something new here everyday! I didn't know there was several different types of Iron I could take. 
He just said  " Your anemic- expectantly so, take 350mg's 2-3 times a day".. The pharmacy only had ferrous sulfate tablets 325mg's. I can't even keep one down. I'm still queasy and light headed.
My diet is pretty healthy. He has me taking a multi viatamin centrum, vitamin B, and B12 ( for exhaustion)  Liver is out! I'm sorry but that's just the way it is for me. Anything but that!   Everything else that's been mentioned is my regular diet.

I have a coke a day that's my sugar intake. Don't really care for junk food, seldom eat it. Oreo's on the other hand.. well if left unattended around me... 

Tomorrow I'll try again without my morning coffee. Maybe it was the caffeine.

Munky.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't vouch for the information, but I have heard that cooking in cast iron is a good source of iron.


----------



## Linika (Mar 15, 2010)

Black tea can reduce iron uptake by 60%...so over consumption of tea can be a bad thing....on the flipside....some countries brew beer in vessels that contain a lot of iron....making beer drinking a healthier choice!  I find this to be good news!


----------

